# 32 MP plt



## rz350 (29 Mar 2007)

I am thinking of joining mp 32 plt. Hopefully as an Officer.

I've just got a few questions (I dont want to bug the recruiting Sgt there cause I can not apply for months to come, do to having released recently)

Chances of getting an Officer position? I am in university, but not yet complete, and I know its a VERY small unit.

And is it only weekend BMQ, or can I do the whole thing at once?


----------



## CombatMP265 (29 Mar 2007)

I got my position while in 2nd Year University. 
You will have to impress the Officer Selection board. 
BMQ can be straight or on weekends which ever accomodate you the best. 

Thats all, more info on the above can be found with the search function.


----------



## rz350 (29 Mar 2007)

Thanks. I ask about the BMQ/BOTP cause my previous previous militia regt said only weekend BMQ was around. so I though I would ask unit specific.

Thank You for the information


----------



## Dissident (1 Apr 2007)

No offence to any officers here, but I still fail to see the attraction to being a reserve MP officer. 

Yes, you might get to claim proffesional responsability for the success of your troops. However, officers are CP queens. Also, your chances of being deployed are almost nil.

Fill your boots, we need good officers as much as the next trade. Still, I get way more satisfaction being out with the boys and going on tours.


----------



## MP 811 (1 Apr 2007)

+1 brother


----------



## brendanhm1 (2 Apr 2007)

Im trying to join this unit as well. Went down to recruiting centre grabbed my old file, called up the armoury and now im  just waiting to see if they are looking for MP reserve!


----------



## FastEddy (2 Apr 2007)

Dissident said:
			
		

> No offence to any officers here, but I still fail to see the attraction to being a reserve MP officer.
> 
> Yes, you might get to claim proffesional responsability for the success of your troops. However, officers are CP queens. Also, your chances of being deployed are almost nil.
> 
> Fill your boots, we need good officers as much as the next trade. Still, I get way more satisfaction being out with the boys and going on tours.




Very Good Advice "Dissident", plus if you want to enter Civil Law Enforcement, your Officer Status stands you no better acceptance prospects than a NCO, actually as a Ex MP NCO, they know all those years of Service are related to Policing and Investigations.

And being a Ex Military Commissioned Officer you are not recruited on entrance as a Officer in a Force, you just have to work your way up like any other Newbie. Then along the normal Departmental chain, your College or University accomplishments can be considered in and for promotion.

But again being a Police Officer of Rank, you seldom see very much of the Streets. Unless you are promoted into a Detective Squad and even there you might see more Desk Work and Personnel Supervision than Police Work.

As "Dissident" said, Do you want to be a Policeman or a Desk Jockey.

Note: The above statements are by no means meant to be inflammatory or Disrespectfull of the Military Officer Corps.

Cheers.


----------



## rz350 (2 Apr 2007)

I would like to be on the desk/mangement side of things, thats all.


----------



## FastEddy (2 Apr 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> I would like to be on the desk/mangement side of things, thats all.




Then why are you pursuing a Officer's Career with the MP Branch.


----------



## rz350 (2 Apr 2007)

Because I have enjoyed my experiences with security in the private world, so I think I would probably enjoy them as a reservist as well. I know the world of security and military police are much different, but I am sure they have some overlap as well. I would like to be a supervisor/leader role, and the Officer side is the supervisor/leader role, is it not? (if its not, please do inform me, cause maybe I am wrong about what MP Officers do...as far as I know/can gather from reading, they direct the NCO's to carry patrols, have check points, do investigations, etc, they plan out, organize and supervise the work...but as I said, if someone can tell me that I am wrong, then I will reconsider)


----------



## MP 811 (2 Apr 2007)

I always thought my POL OPS WO told me what to investigate, patrol.......lol

To be honest with you, I never once saw the officers at my guardhouse unless I went upstairs or the were coming into work/going home.


----------



## FastEddy (3 Apr 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> Because I have enjoyed my experiences with security in the private world, so I think I would probably enjoy them as a reservist as well. I know the world of security and military police are much different, but I am sure they have some overlap as well. I would like to be a supervisor/leader role, and the Officer side is the supervisor/leader role, is it not? (if its not, please do inform me, cause maybe I am wrong about what MP Officers do...as far as I know/can gather from reading, they direct the NCO's to carry patrols, have check points, do investigations, etc, they plan out, organize and supervise the work...but as I said, if someone can tell me that I am wrong, then I will reconsider)




Your right about one thing, (to rephrase your quote "Yes theres a World of Difference between Security and Police Work").

You are confusing , "Direct" with Assign" in the first place. How can you Direct a action or procedure if you have never done it or experienced it or have been instructed in it.

The two basic elements of Civilian Security work consists of, Armed Guards and Night Watchmen. This does not demean the importance and necessity of their rolls. But there is no comparison of them with Law Enforcement Officers.

I think you are Enamoured with the Idea of the MP and that the epitome of it is a MP Officer.


----------



## rz350 (3 Apr 2007)

But P.res MP is not badged under NDA 156. So are they doing Law Enforcement in the civil police role?(like Metro police or rank and file RCMP) Or is it more a combat security role? (like a Blackwater agency) 

I am asking honestly, as I know they do not have the powers of a Peace Officer, so I would figure they're role and trg is somewhat different, and more focused on war zone security against armed and trigger happy enemies then on garrison law enforcement on your own side under NDA and CCC...considering if your a Private, you would not be allowed to arrest anyone unless they were in a fray or fight, making you somewhat useless as a law enforcement role....

I know that I have enjoyed the time when I have been in a supervisor role working at my security company very much, and I though that I would enjoy carrying on that role if I where to be an MP.

However, this thread seems to have turned into a debate of my preferred my trade and career path, and not so much answering the questions I asked.


----------



## FastEddy (3 Apr 2007)

rz350 said:
			
		

> But P.res MP is not badged under NDA 156. So are they doing Law Enforcement in the civil police role?(like Metro police or rank and file RCMP) Or is it more a combat security role? (like a Blackwater agency)
> 
> I am asking honestly, as I know they do not have the powers of a Peace Officer, so I would figure they're role and trg is somewhat different, and more focused on war zone security against armed and trigger happy enemies then on garrison law enforcement on your own side under NDA and CCC...considering if your a Private, you would not be allowed to arrest anyone unless they were in a fray or fight, making you somewhat useless as a law enforcement role....
> 
> ...




"rz350", by your own addmission, you have indicated that your preferred entrance would be as a Commissioned Officer, in either the Reserves or Possibly the Regular Army and in the MP Branch.

Several serving members of that Branch have replied to the Pro's and Con's of NCO vs. Officer. Once again you have voiced your preference as to a Supervisory Position. This being the case, is how we have, as you put it, "entered into a debate". What other questions are you asking ?.

I would also question your Civilian Experience in the Security Field and Supervisory Capacity considering your age. With reference to your choice of the MP, I trust that you are aware that you are a Soldier first, then a MP.


----------



## rz350 (3 Apr 2007)

Yes, of course I know one is a soldier first, MP second. Supervisor role, I have been in charge of about 4 people on shifts at event security, usually in charge of a door/gate team, sometimes in charge of a roaming team. SO that is the extent of my supervisory role. (Which is pretty much guiding, directing and assigning tasks to the members under me) I have taken every one's stuff into consideration. I am not interested in Reg F, only Res F. So all the stuff that sworn, tinned NDA 156 MP's do doesn't apply to my choice.

Anyways, thanks for all the information, I am going to consider it a bit more, and perhaps, try to talk to some MP's one on one and ask them some questions about their jobs.


----------



## Poppa (4 Apr 2007)

Feel free to fire off a PM to me...I think I'm a bit more than a "CP Queen"  :


----------



## Dissident (4 Apr 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> Feel free to fire off a PM to me...I think I'm a bit more than a "CP Queen"  :



I was wondering when you were going to chime in.

Why the PM? Why not break down what you do on field ex and at home, so we all can have a better understanding of what officers do, in the MPs?


----------



## Poppa (4 Apr 2007)

Why the PM? Well he has some private questions and I'm going to provide private answers.

If you want to know what the officers in your unit do why don't you ask them? He has expressed an interest in joining _my _ unit...we all do things different so I'm going to give him the lay of the land here in Ontario.

I really don't want this to grow into a NCM vs Officer mud slinging match notwithstanding my dig above. So everyone is entitled to one Officer slag...starting ....now :warstory:


----------



## Dissident (5 Apr 2007)

My officer slag:

I have seen good officers have lapses in judgement. Mostly when they got bored and decided to meddle in section level affairs directly.

This tends to happen where I am from, since I often see Coy level HQs for Pl level events. Someones decides to jump in, to be part of the fun and have direct leadership over the troops. Which tends to screw things up, since most officers I see do not have a really good grasp of how a section works and/or how to slide themselve in effectively as a section(and even platoon) leader.

A good MP res officer, IMHO, should be a CP queen. He should fight for his troops on the admin level, and make sure his higher formation understands the resources and capabilities that we (MPs) can put forward. Which is why I don't want the job and I think that anybody else who wants to join the reserve looking for somehting fun to do, should look elsewhere than the MP off corp.


----------



## CombatMP265 (5 Apr 2007)

Dissident said:
			
		

> My officer slag:
> 
> I have seen good officers have lapses in judgement. Mostly when they got bored and decided to meddle in section level affairs directly.
> 
> This tends to happen where I am from, since I often see Coy level HQs for Pl level events. Someones decides to jump in, to be part of the fun and have direct leadership over the troops. Which tends to screw things up, since most officers I see do not have a really good grasp of how a section works and/or how to slide themselve in effectively as a section(and even platoon) leader.


This falls then on the section commander to express the concern to the platoon warrant who can guide/advise the Jr. Officer on what their role should be. It is also on the part of the Jr. Officer to seek advice from their Snr. NCO's to learn how a section works in an MP Platoon/Company. But then most Jr. Officers when not supervised/taught by a Snr. Officer to do this have no clue what to do. Therefore, again it's upto the Platoon Warrant to advise the officer in private when they over step their boundaries. 



> A good MP res officer, IMHO, should be a CP queen. He*/She* should fight for his*/her* troops on the admin level, and make sure his higher formation understands the resources and capabilities that we (MPs) can put forward. Which is why I don't want the job and I think that anybody else who wants to join the reserve looking for somehting fun to do, should look elsewhere than the MP off corp.


Yes and No. CP Queen? Yes, to an extent. But its not as simple as that, it depends what level/position Officer we're talking about. Now no one expects an MP Officer to be on the crest of the berm shouting orders to go 'over the top'. But ultimately supervision that orders are being carried out and deployment when functioning as a platoon must be carried out with the Platoon Warrant because ultimately they are responsible. 

Again there are too many "what if's?" to this question. What MP function are they tasked for? What group are they falling under? Are they advising the G-Staff or taking orders from WatchDog/DPM, etc. etc. etc. 

'Fun' is a personally defined term.


----------



## rz350 (5 Apr 2007)

Poppa, I sent you an PM.


----------



## captjtq (28 Apr 2007)

Dissident said:
			
		

> No offence to any officers here, but I still fail to see the attraction to being a reserve MP officer.
> 
> Yes, you might get to claim proffesional responsability for the success of your troops. However, officers are CP queens. Also, your chances of being deployed are almost nil.
> 
> Fill your boots, we need good officers as much as the next trade. Still, I get way more satisfaction being out with the boys and going on tours.



There is a reserve MP officer currently deployed with TFA Roto 3. As I understand it, they will continue to look for a reserve MPO to fill that position (Coy Adjt) for the forseeable future. I think it's a good fit, and a good opportunity for a reserve MPO to gain operational experience.


----------



## Poppa (28 Apr 2007)

captjtq said:
			
		

> There is a reserve MP officer currently deployed with TFA Roto 3. As I understand it, they will continue to look for a reserve MPO to fill that position (Coy Adjt) for the forseeable future. I think it's a good fit, and a good opportunity for a reserve MPO to gain operational experience.



There will be more in the future. Not only as the Adjt, but look for some to take line positions as well.


----------



## captjtq (28 Apr 2007)

Poppa said:
			
		

> There will be more in the future. Not only as the Adjt, but look for some to take line positions as well.



I can see that working with the CS slice --> but in my mind you need a MPOC-trained reg force MPO to fill the DCO/OpsO and GS MP Pl Comd positions. I speak from experience, having worn both of those hats on Roto 2 before they expanded the Coy HQ. I also speak as a person who has a lot of time for and sees plenty of use for reservists in this branch.

Further, the DCO/OpsO positon should be a AOC qualified MPO senior Capt with a previous deployment under his/her belt. Tough to find, probably, but that would be the ideal.


----------

